# My pet hamster! advice needed please!



## I <3 animals (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have a pet hamster and he is approximately a year and a bit old. I have 3 other cats in my home and I love all my animals to bits. As I have 3 cats it is often hard for me to give my hamster the time he needs. I try my best and I will get him out about 4 times a week for a couple of hours, to run around in his ball and walk on my hands. He always has food, fresh water and treats but when he isn't out he is hibernating in bed and not running on his wheel. His fur is shiny and everything so I am worried that he is depressed. It upsets me because I try my best with him. 

Please help me, any advice is appreciated. 

Thanks xoxo


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, what cage is he in, what size wheel does he have? and what other toys does he have? He might be bored tbh, however 2 hours 4 times a week is a lot more than most hamsters get so dont beat yourself up about it. Quite often people buy cages that the pet shop says are fine and they are anything but fine so it might be that your hamster cant get the enrichment he needs because he doesnt have enough living/playing space or the right type of toys. a cheap toy which amuses them for ages is a cheap box of tissues, open the box of tissues and pop it into the cage and they have loads of fun pulling tissues out and making a bed with it. If you make treat foods hard to get hold of they have to work to get them and that makes their minds work harder. Has he got a sand bath, my 7 have sand baths and spend ages playing and grooming in them and this occupies some of their time too. I would love to see a picture of him if you have one.


----------



## I <3 animals (Feb 22, 2010)

His cage is big but since you mentioned boredom I am thinking this is possibly the case. I try not to beat myself up but I want the best for all my babies. :smile5:
I do hide his food inside empty toilet rolls n things but I will perhaps invest in some new equipment for him. 
I will upload a picture of him. His name is Pubert he he, a ball of fluff!
Thanks for your advice!


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

Definitely look into getting him some more toys, that might help... a lot of the time hamsters can seem bored as they constantly knaw at the bars, this is however a behavioural trait and even the most content and happy hamsters will do this. It's esential for them to keep their teeth down, so this is what they do, as for the time you have with him, maybe you could look at trying to get him out in his ball a bit more, although I appreciate that this isn't always possible when you're really busy.

Hope some of this helps


----------



## I <3 animals (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

Just thought I would let you know that my little hamster seemed to be doing well and responding more to toys, sadly it was found that he had a stomach tumour and is now at rest.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Awww, its sad when that happens, but when it does there is nothing you can do  You did your best for your little hammy.

RIP Pubert Run free at the bridge


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh thats terrible news *hugs*, It was lovely of you to try to enrich his life and Im so sorry that nothing could be done, run free at the bridge little one.


----------



## I <3 animals (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your comiserations, he would appreciate it! He is now free at the bridge with all my past other hammys!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## I <3 animals (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you Saz!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

aww :crying: im so sorry for your loss. RIP Pubert xxx


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

so sorry to hear this, RIP little one x


----------



## I <3 animals (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you. He was a special little hamster


----------

